# 1st post also first purchase



## ShaneLaneVE (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello to all smith & Wesson owners. I purchased my first semi auto pistol a SD40VE Monday and will be picking it up Friday. I can't find much info on this gun, anyone have any words of wisdom? I purchased based on price and the feel also it looks great to me.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

For the price, it's a pretty decent weapon. Will this be a range, plinking, SD or HD gun? Or all the above? 

Enjoy your new toy. Be safe. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome....JJ


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

hello


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Howdy


----------



## ShaneLaneVE (Jul 25, 2012)

Easy_CZ said:


> For the price, it's a pretty decent weapon. Will this be a range, plinking, SD or HD gun? Or all the above?
> 
> Enjoy your new toy. Be safe. Welcome to the forum.


All of the above, for now. Eventually will purchase a better gun. Will be heading to the range with it tomorrow. Will post about my adventure then.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome to the site!
Enjoy your new pistol!
Practice, become proficient, but most of all....... BE SAFE!!!!!


----------



## ShaneLaneVE (Jul 25, 2012)

Got to the range today, I am happy with this gun. Accurate and smooth. For 300 bucks you cant beat it


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

What you have is a solid, reliable pistol with a lifetime warranty and excellent customer support from S&W. You may down the road buy a different pistol but the one you currently have is good to go.....JJ


----------

